# Minn Kota Edge 70 problems



## Burton (Mar 14, 2017)

I have a Minn Kota Edge 70 lb trolling motor that is approaching 2 years old (end of warranty).  I've noticed in the last 8 months that the speeds on settings 1-4 seem much slower than normal.  I had it running on two interstate batteries that showed no issues (both charged to 100% according to my charger).

I was certain that something was wrong with the trolling motor.  I removed it and took it to a local Minn Kota dealer for "repair".  He called me a few days later and found nothing wrong with it and suggested I load test my batteries.  One battery measured 13.0 Volts and the other measured 12.8 volts.  Some wear but no real issue.

I wasn't certain that I had a battery issue, but I spent the money and got 2 new larger capacity batteries.

I was disappointed to learn my speed on settings 1-4 was unchanged with the new batteries.

Is there anyway to measure the performance of my trolling motor?  I've looked for a chart that might predict mph by setting.....of course that would vary by boat.  At the same time, there should be an average mph range or rpm chart I could use to calculate expected mph by setting.

I can't find anything on the internet.  My issue is that I have to bass fish on speed setting 4 and it barely has enough power to meet my needs.  I frequently shift to setting 5 which is a huge difference from 4 (and almost dangerous to use).  I know this is common with minn kota - the jolt from 4-5.  

I don't know what to do next, but I think I need to do something before the warranty runs out.

I feel like I just wrote a book, but I was wondering if there were any experts or someone else that has had this same issue with Minn Kota?


----------



## ErikD (Mar 14, 2017)

I  would send it back and not accept any answer except that it is right.


----------



## Tarpfisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Take it to nutter rod and reel.  They will fix you up. They are minn Kota repair Center.


----------



## Andy O (Mar 14, 2017)

Contact Minn Kota through their Web site.  I had a similar issue with my older motor and through email they sent me the exact test procedures to determine if it is a speed switch(in the head of the unit) or the speed coil(in the lower unit). Turns out it was the $15 speed switch.  They'll need the serial number of the unit.  This was two weeks ago btw, I had the switch in 3 days.  Don't pay for the expedited shipping,  the USPS was half the cost and at least as quick.  Good luck.


----------



## Burton (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks guys.  I'll check with Minn Kota and see if they can help me out.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 15, 2017)

I agree, contact Minn-Kota. Their support is top notch. I had an old All Terrain that wouldn't turn on. I thought it was the switch in the foot control, I got my part from fish307.com, and also had it in a couple days. That wasn't the issue with mine, but Minn-Kota support did tell me the "tool" they use to hold the commutator in place while they slide the housing back over it. It's a 2 foot section of 1" PVC. I took my unit apart to see if I was getting voltage at the brushes to determine if it was the commutator itself or somewhere else. 

My issue turned out to be a short under load in a quick disconnect under the fore deck. I would get 12V all the way to the brushes, but when I hit the momentary or constant switches nothing would happen. I cut out the disconnect and soldered and resealed the cable and it ran like a champ after that.


----------

